# Telefon und Fax über ein RJ45 Kabel



## Jared566 (28. Mai 2015)

*Telefon und Fax über ein RJ45 Kabel*

Hallo Leute,


ich bin grade am renovieren und plane in dem Zuge auch natürlich mein Kabel Netzwerk.


Dabei bin ich auf ein kleines Problem gestoßen und hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen. Aber zunächst meine Ausgangssituation:


Der VDSL Router (Fritzbox) steht im Flur, da dort das Internet ankommt. D.h. dort kommt schon mal eine Aufputz Netzwerkdose hin mit 2 Ports (und auch 2 Kabel die ins Arbeitszimmer führen). Im Arbeitszimmer kommt ebenfalls eine 2-Port-Aufputz-Netzwerkdose hin (1x Internet und 1x Analog Telefon).


Kann ich das 2. Kabel, über dass das Telefon läuft quasi "Aufsplitten"? Also 2 Adern fürs Telefon und nochmal 2 für ein Fax Gerät? Gibt es für solch eine Konstellation bereits fertige Adapter zu kaufen, oder muss ich basteln? 8 Adern wären ja vorhanden von denen das Analoge Telefon nur 2 benutzt soweit ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe.


Ich würde mir das wie folgt vorstellen: 2x TAE Stecker kommen von der Fritzbox und gehen auf eine RJ45 Dose (TAE1 = Adern 1 und 2; TAE2 = Adern 7 und 8) und im Arbeitszimmer: 1x RJ45 auf 2x TAE.


muss ich dabei noch etwas beachten?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Jared


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Telefon und Fax über ein RJ45 Kabel*

Nö das geht. Crimpst am besten alle 4 Adern der 2 Kabel selber auf einem RJ45 Stecker. Und am anderen Ende natürlich in der gleichen Belegung noch mal 

Ein RJ45 Stecker wird ein paar Cent kosten, kaufst dir 2 Stück und bei den TAE-Kabeln schneidest einfach den Stecker ab und klemmst die Adern auf den neuen Rj45 Stecker.


Alternativ einen fertigen Adapter kaufen:

RJ45 Ethernet Netzwerk Cable Sharing-Adapter Cat6 (Netzwerk) - kab24.de


Macht dann halt aus 1x RJ45 8adrig --> 2x rj45 4adrig

Da musst aber selbst sehen ob die Ader-Belegung mit deinen TAE auf RJ45/RJ11 Kabeln mit den 2 Buchsen übereinstimmen.


----------



## bschicht86 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Telefon und Fax über ein RJ45 Kabel*

Sind die 2 Dosen jeweils mit einem 8-adrigen Kabel bestückt? Also nicht die Zwitterlösung 2 Dosen über ein Kabel.

Wenn ja, gibt es doch solche Splitter von 1x8 auf 2x4. Diesen könntest du dann doch ggf. passend zurechtbasteln und hast so 1x Netzwerk (8 Adern) und 2x Telefonleitung (2x 4 Adern), die man dann später als 2x Netzwerk verwenden kann oder zumindest einfach durch herausziehen des Splitters wieder ein vollwertiges Netzwerkkabel bekommt.


----------



## Jared566 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Telefon und Fax über ein RJ45 Kabel*

Danke das werde ich direkt mal versuchen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Telefon und Fax über ein RJ45 Kabel*

Nimm einfach 2x den Adapter und gut, kein Aufwand und es funzt.


----------

